# metronidazole



## Annababe (Oct 19, 2007)

Where does one get this?

Thanks
Andrea


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

fish store generally carry this item.


----------



## Annababe (Oct 19, 2007)

What is the product called at the fish store?

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

just the same, the only thing that might change is the brand name.


----------



## Annababe (Oct 19, 2007)

K well

None of the fish stores in town carry this.

We have 2 exotic vets in town, but neither one will dispense without brining toad in.

Reluctant to transport toad, afraid stress will kill toad.

Will continue looking to see if I can find ANYTHING to help short of having to take this baby out in the car.

I appreciate the response...............................*sigh*.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

did you try to order it online?

try that fish place or pet solutions or even dr. foster's and smith.


----------



## Annababe (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok

Thanks.

Trying Dr. Frye, but the email came back undeliverable............................


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

What do you want it for? The local vets would probably prescribe it if you took a fecal into them and it was positive. 

People should be careful with metronidazole as overdoses can cause significant damage (including longterm/permanent neurological damage) or even death if overdosed. 

Ed


----------



## Annababe (Oct 19, 2007)

Well Ed.

I just wanted to give it a try. 

I haven't seen a fecal in 4 days and he's not eating...............so I'm just doing the best I can with what information I've got.

Sam died last night (the smaller of my two toads). He had not been eating or pooping or burrowing for at least 2 weeks.........Had him in a sterile cage separate, thought it might be aggression and a slim chance it was illness, but he never picked up and never began eating, and when he did, he would miss his food and give up, also, he began dragging one leg behind him. Then started trying electrolytes and tong feeding and melafix, nothing was working. Now the bigger toad is acting very lethargic and not eating and not burrowing (last 4 days). Neither one of them had red bellies or red legs, no sores, so skin loss, no bloating...................just the laying down, refusing to eat, refusing to burrow etc.

I'm at a loss.


----------



## Annababe (Oct 19, 2007)

I am in touch with Dr. Frye.

I want to thank those of you who provided me with the correct contact information.

Andrea


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Annababe said:


> Well Ed.
> 
> I just wanted to give it a try.
> 
> ...



Okay... 
You are aware that tea tree oil contains the same basic terpenes that are found in turpentine and has the same toxicities? see http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... sc&start=0 for a discussion on it. 

Did you consider the problem maybe due to hypovitaminosis A? Bufonids can have issues with beta carotene as the source for retinol. Hopefully Dr. Frye can help you... 

Ed


----------



## Annababe (Oct 19, 2007)

Ed.

No, I didn't know that. I found the process online somewhere. Thanks for pointing that out. A note, I wasn't soaking anyone in the melafix, I was using a dropper to drop some on the back, but I actually quit using that after 2 days, since it didn't seem to be making a difference.

Dr. Frye wrote me back and says he doesn't know much about spadefoot toads, but he is asking me more questions and giving me his opinion, so...........I'll see what he says when he writes back.

Thanks
Andrea


----------



## Annababe (Oct 19, 2007)

Ed.

Got some meds coming.

Thanks for all the help.

Andrea


----------

